

Rentable Textbooks Finally Here for College Students? - hachiya
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/education/14textbook.html?em

======
hachiya
Hopefully this is a trend that continues in favor of students. Currently
paying $100+ for a single textbook that has such a short lifespan (for the
original owner, and for others due to the planned obsolence model by textbook
publishers) puts quite dent in the wallet for "starving" students.

Renting for a semester makes much more sense.

